

The Descent to C - sidcool
http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/cdescent/?HN_20140803

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7134798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7134798)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8127499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8127499)

